# Saying hello



## UpTheCreek (Aug 30, 2015)

I'm new to this forum (obviously) so I thought I would introduce myself. I could probably write for hours about my current situation, but I'm not sure how useful it would be at this point so I'll just give an overview of what's going on.

I'm a 44 year-old man. My wife and I have been married for 13 years, and we have a daughter in 2nd grade. We met in hiking club in a state in the West which neither of us is from (she's from another western state, and I'm from the South). We dated for 3 years, got married, and a few years thereafter moved to the South to be closer to family.

Most of our 13 years of marriage have been okay. The last 2, however, have been enough to cast a big shadow over the previous 11 years. Things are not going well. I don't even know where to begin suffice to say that most days I wake up feeling depressed with no hope for ever being truly happy again. My wife is the type of person who holds everything inside. I'm very much the same way just not as extreme. Neither of us is very social. We moved to my hometown in 2012 and bought a house in 2013. She's very unhappy here.

We attended marital counseling for a few months, but wife said it wasn't helping. My take on that: she was going mostly for me because she thinks therapy is not helpful for the most part for anything. We attended a marriage retreat weekend that provided exercises for us to do regularly to help us grow closer. I was always the one bringing it up, and she was resistant to doing it so I stopped.

So here we are. There's certain much more to this story than I have here, but at least this is a start.


----------



## afab (Jul 28, 2015)

You are not telling us very much. How can we possibly help


----------

